# Звезда подписал(а)



## Nikined

"Звезда команды "КРР" Джон Эрнандес подписала новый контракт"
Какай род должен быть у глагола здесь?


----------



## Vovan

Здесь присутствует имя, поэтому использование мужского рода не вызывает сомнений (по аналогии с "Гендиректор телеканала Наталья Синдеева подписала..."). 

Вот если имя не упоминается (что вполне возможно в заголовках статей в СМИ), возникают шероховатости:
Молодая звезда НХЛ заключила 66-миллионный контракт с «Торонто». Переплюнуть Макдэвида и Панарина не удалось


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Здесь присутствует имя, поэтому использование мужского рода не вызывает сомнений (по аналогии с "Гендиректор телеканала Наталья Синдеева подписала...").


Аналогия довольно неудачная, т.к. "гендиректор подписала" будет вообще независимо от наличия или отсутствия имени, при условии, что гендиректор женского пола.
А так верно.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> "Гендиректор подписала" будет вообще независимо от наличия или отсутствия имени, при условии, что гендиректор женского пола.


Вовсе необязательно! Вероятность того, что будет женский род, тем выше, чем неформальнее коммуникация, чем в большей степени разные люди осведомлены, что там директриса, и т.п. Мне кажется, все мы нередко слышим вещи типа "Потому что так им сказал их директор", а потом выясняется, что директор - женщина.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Вовсе необязательно! Вероятность того, что будет женский род, тем выше, чем неформальнее коммуникация


М.р. при заведомо женском поле будет разве что в документации и прочих высокоформальных текстах. В целом же правила задают в таких случаях ж.р. глагола.


----------



## Rosett

Nikined said:


> "Звезда команды "КРР" Джон Эрнандес подписала новый контракт"
> Какай род должен быть у глагола здесь?


«...Джон Эрнандес подписал...».


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> "гендиректор подписала" будет вообще независимо от наличия или отсутствия имени


Так не будет никогда, если грамотно и по-русски. Директор - слово мужского рода. Ваш вариант банально не согласован по роду.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Так не будет никогда, если грамотно и по-русски. Директор - слово мужского рода. Ваш вариант банально не согласован по роду.


Согласование бывает не только формально-грамматическим, но и смысловым, как в данном случае.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Согласование бывает не только формально-грамматическим, но и смысловым, как в данном случае.


Назвать это смысловым согласованием можно, но лингвистическим кошмаром от этого оно быть не перестанет.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Так не будет никогда, если грамотно и по-русски. Директор - слово мужского рода. Ваш вариант банально не согласован по роду.


Ознакомьтесь с нормами литературного русского языка.


> В системе названий лиц особое место занимают существительные типа врач, инженер, автор, агроном, академик, геолог, Герой Советского Союза, директор, зав, профорг)ревизор, секретарь, товарищ и т. п. Склоняются они так же, как и другие существительные на твердые согласные, по типу мужского склонения. В то же время у них развивается способность к сочетанию с глаголом в форме не только мужского, но и женского рода. Эта тенденция получила широкое распространение в разговорной речи и хорошо представлена в современной периодической печати, художественной литературе, например: Кондуктор, пожилая женщина, внимательно смотрела на него и улыбалась (J1. Леонов). По-видимому, приисковый счетовод серьезно заболела (А. Коптяева). Здесь согласование не выражено с помощью грамматических форм существительных. Поэтому его принято называть «согласованием по смыслу». Значение рода существительного в таких случаях передается аналитически — формой согласуемого глагола.


(Н. М. Шанский А. Н. Тихонов. Современный русский язык. М. 1987)
Ещё в 1971 г. Розенталь писал ("Современный русский язык"):


> Отметим особый случай согласования сказуемого с подлежащим, выраженным существительным мужского рода и называющим профессию. Если такое существительное называет женщину, то сказуемое нередко употребляется в форме женского рода вопреки грамматической норме: Врач осмотрела больного; Кондуктор объявила остановку; Директор выступила на собрании. Такие сочетания используются в том случае, когда точно известно и пишущему (говорящему) и читателю (слушателю), что речь идет о женщине. Однако часто авторы избегают таких построений и вводят в текст название лица: Инструктор Седова возразила; Слесарь Козлова внимательно следила за станком.


И там же:


> ...С течением времени (в 30-е годы) существительные мужского рода стали использоваться и в конструкциях со сказуемым в форме прошедшего времени, условного наклонения, реже с причастиями и прилагательными (врач рекомендовала, инженер пришла бы).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Ознакомьтесь с нормами литературного русского языка.


Ознакомился:


> Склоняются они так же, как и другие существительные на твердые согласные, по типу мужского склонения.





> например: Кондуктор, пожилая женщина, внимательно смотрела на него и улыбалась (J1. Леонов)


Некорректный пример. Смотрела и улыбалась тут женщина, а не кондуктор.



> сказуемое нередко употребляется в форме женского рода вопреки грамматической норме


Мало ли что употребляется вопреки норме. Это не отменяет нормы.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Мало ли что употребляется вопреки норме. Это не отменяет нормы.


Не могли бы вы назвать источник того, что вы считаете здесь нормой - конкретные словари, грамматические справочники, научные работы и т.п. Это было бы весьма полезно изучающим русский язык.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Некорректный пример. Смотрела и улыбалась тут женщина, а не кондуктор.


"Пожилая женщина" тут обособленный член и согласовываться с чем-либо за своими пределами не может по определению.


GCRaistlin said:


> Мало ли что употребляется вопреки норме. Это не отменяет нормы.


Можете спорить с Розенталем и Шанским сколько вам будет угодно.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Не могли бы вы назвать источник того, что вы считаете здесь нормой


Нормой является согласованность подлежащего, выраженного существительным единственного числа, и сказуемого, выраженного глаголом прошедшего времени, по роду. Вы не согласны с этим утверждением?



Awwal12 said:


> "Пожилая женщина" тут обособленный член и согласовываться с чем-либо за своими пределами не может по определению.


Правильность его обособления под вопросом - как раз из-за женского рода глагола, которым выражено сказуемое.



Awwal12 said:


> Можете спорить с Розенталем и Шанским сколько вам будет угодно.


Розенталь и Шанский - мужики умные и просто констатировали факт того, что так нынче говорят, не утверждая, что это стало нормой. Остальное - всего лишь ваша интерпретация. Вы "го инст" тоже считаете нормальной конструкцией - ведь она кое-где вполне привычна?


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Нормой является согласованность подлежащего, выраженного существительным единственного числа, и сказуемого, выраженного глаголом прошедшего времени, по роду. Вы не согласны с этим утверждением?


Утверждение верное, но неполное. Согласование по смыслу уже почти век - норма в русском языке. Это подтверждается авторитетными источниками; именно они определяют текущую норму, а не субъективное мнение носителя языка.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Утверждение верное, но неполное.


Если неполное, значит, есть некое более общее утверждение, частью которого непротиворечиво является данное. Назовите его, пожалуйста.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Если неполное, значит, есть некое более общее утверждение, частью которого непротиворечиво является данное. Назовите его, пожалуйста.


См. пост № 8.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Упомянутое "смысловое согласование" противоречит грамматическому. Так что мы либо отменяем обязательность грамматического согласования вообще, и тогда - гуляй кто во что горазд, либо констатируем, что, несмотря на распространенность перлов типа "директор пришла" и "депутат сказала", они противоречат грамматической норме.



Maroseika said:


> Согласование по смыслу уже почти век - норма в русском языке. Это подтверждается авторитетными источниками


Если вы про те, что привел *Awwal12*, так они лишь констатируют факт, а не объявляют это нормой. Норма - это всё же несколько большее, чем просто распространённость употребления, она ещё и в общую картину вписываться должна. А это расшаркивание перед женским полом ("я не секретарша, я секретарь") пополам с нежеланием добавить лишнее слово, чтобы предложение стало по-настоящему русским, а не просто набором русских слов, в неё не впишется никогда.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> пополам с нежеланием добавить лишнее слово, чтобы предложение стало по-настоящему русским


Так ещё были бы сами слова  по-настоящему русскими. Что делать со словом "коллега", или там "визави"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

nizzebro said:


> Что делать со словом "коллега", или там "визави"?


Пользоваться ими. Уж с _коллегой-_то точно никаких проблем. С _визави,_ конечно, посложнее ситуация.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Согласование по смыслу уже почти век - норма в русском языке.


Я бы уточнил, что согласование с глаголом по смыслу (или конгруэнтное определение формы глагола; "согласованием" в грамматическом смысле это не является) уже почти век _существует_ в языке. Нормой за пределами разговорной речи оно стало позже, лет сорок назад. Так или иначе, эта конструкция используется большинством носителей, включая писателей и журналистов, и закреплена в нормативных грамматиках. Если у кого-то из носителей с этим проблемы, то это очевидным образом его _личные_ проблемы.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> закреплена в нормативных грамматиках . Если у кого-то из носителей с этим проблемы, то это очевидным образом его _личные_ проблемы.


Если у кого-то из носителей есть заблуждение, что законы грамматики можно директивным образом изменить, это тоже его личные проблемы.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Нормой за пределами разговорной речи оно стало позже, лет сорок назад.


Сколько ни повторяй "халва", во рту слаще не станет. Кроме Коптевой и Пановой, у кого из писателей вы такое встречали? При этом справочники, приводя цитаты из них в пример, говорят лишь о _наметившейся тенденции_. А вы уже объявляете это _нормой, _обвешивая внушительно звучащими терминами.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Если у кого-то из носителей есть заблуждение, что законы грамматики можно директивным образом изменить, это тоже его личные проблемы.


Вас же не смущает, что слова "Маргарет" и "Тэтчер" грамматически - мужского рода?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Вас же не смущает, что слова "Маргарет" и "Тэтчер" грамматически - мужского рода?


_Маргарет_ - всего лишь калька с английского англицизм; живи М. Т. лет пятьсот назад, она бы по-русски звалась _Маргаритой_, и вопрос отпал бы сам собой. Кроме того, я бы не сказал, что грамматически это слова мужского рода: при склонении они не изменяются, что словам мужского рода, за исключением _кофе,_ не свойственно.



Vovan said:


> Вероятность того, что будет женский род, тем выше, чем неформальнее коммуникация, чем в большей степени разные люди осведомлены, что там директриса, и т.п.


Всё ещё интереснее. "Смысловое согласование" используется, когда важен _человек; _когда же речь о _должности_ или _профессии_, используется грамматические согласование, независимо от того, насколько говорящим известен его пол:
_- Где врач? - Вышла.
Что тебе сказал врач?_ (даже если собеседники знают, что врач - женщина)

Так что утверждение


Awwal12 said:


> "гендиректор подписала" будет вообще независимо от наличия или отсутствия имени, при условии, что гендиректор женского пола


неверно даже при признании за "смысловым согласованием" права на существование.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> _Маргарет_ - всего лишь калька с английского англицизм; живи М. Т. лет пятьсот назад, она бы по-русски звалась _Маргаритой_, и вопрос отпал бы сам собой. Кроме того, я бы не сказал, что грамматически это слова мужского рода: при склонении они не изменяются, что словам мужского рода, за исключением _кофе,_ не свойственно.


Вопрос с "Тэтчер" бы не отпал. Но этим примером вы сами доказали, что грамматическое согласование - не абсолютная норма. В частности, не принято согласовывать (склонять) женские имена и фамилии подобного рода.
Вы также замечательно показали, как с изменением реалий меняется язык: появились женщины, чьи занятия, профессии или должности называются словами грамматически мужского рода, и появилась нужда, для большей точности, в согласовании по смыслу.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Вопрос с "Тэтчер" бы не отпал. Но этим примером вы сами доказали, что грамматическое согласование - не абсолютная норма. В частности, не принято согласовывать (склонять) женские имена и фамилии подобного рода.


Вопрос с Тэтчер и не стоит: если Тэтчер - мужчина, то склоняется, если женщина - нет, и абсолютность грамматической нормы строго соблюдена. Ср.:
_ Тэтчер *не показала* результатов, поэтому больше *Тэтчер* премьером не назначили.
 Депутат *не показала* результатов, поэтому больше *этого депутата* в Думу не выбрали
 Депутат *не показала* результатов, поэтому больше *эту депутат* в Думу не выбрали_



Maroseika said:


> появились женщины, чьи занятия, профессии или должности называются словами грамматически мужского рода, и появилась нужда, для большей точности, в согласовании по смыслу.


Мне в детстве в руки книга попала под названием _Кавалерист-девица._ Как видите, такие женщины появились куда как раньше, просто раньше берущие в руки перо уважительнее относились к родному языку и не подавали массам дурных примеров.
В литературном языке проблема на самом деле решается просто: или указываем фамилию после должности/профессии, коли уж хотим подчеркнуть, что соответствующее лицо - женского пола, и ставим глагол в женском роде, или, если фамилия неизвестна, то не морочим голову и ставим глагол в мужском роде. И всё: овцы целы, волки сыты. Но - да, это надо напрягать мозги.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Вопрос с Тэтчер и не стоит: если Тэтчер - мужчина, то склоняется, если женщина - нет, и абсолютность грамматической нормы строго соблюдена. Ср.:
> _ Тэтчер *не показала* результатов, поэтому больше *Тэтчер* премьером не назначили.
> Депутат *не показала* результатов, поэтому больше *этого депутата* в Думу не выбрали_




Несклонение Тэтчер, если это женщина, именно смысловое, а не грамматическое. Впрочем, речь не о склонении, а о согласовании. Чем с грамматической точки зрения различаются слова "Тэтчер" и "депутат"? Оба по виду - мужского рода. Но к смысловому согласованию имен собственных вы привыкли, а нарицательных - нет.
К счастью, язык гибче отдельных его носителей, потому что утилитарен.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Чем с грамматической точки зрения различаются слова "Тэтчер" и "депутат"? Оба по виду - мужского рода.


Тем, что у _Тэтчер_ - в отрыве от человека - рода нет вообще. В отличие от _депутата,_ который всегда мужского рода - можете посмотреть в словаре.



Maroseika said:


> Но к смысловому согласованию имен собственных вы привыкли, а нарицательных - нет.
> К счастью, язык гибче отдельных его носителей, потому что утилитарен.


У языка есть ещё одно свойство - логичность. Благодаря ему люди и могут освоить родной язык, специально его не изучая. Приведённый мною пример показывает, что "смысловое согласование" эту логичность нарушает: в первой части предложения (из процитированной вами части) _депутат _женского рода (и тут, да, есть аналогия с _Тэтчер_), а во второй - мужского (и тут уже никакой аналогии нет, потому что обозначает это слово одного и того же человека, а _Тэтчер_, склоняемый по мужскому роду, будет явно относиться не к Маргарет).
Наличие в русском языке проблемы именования лиц женского пола по профессии/должности отрицать бессмысленно, но возводить в ранг литературной нормы такую чехарду с родами, ссылаясь на то, что "сейчас все так говорят и пишут", - глупо.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> У языка есть ещё одно свойство - логичность.


Здесь не логика, а чисто формальное соответствие. Когда оно мешает коммуникации, то легко нарушается.
Всякий волен говорить, как ему нравится, а нормой становится то, как говорит большинство. И тогда старая норма начинает резать слух ("Директор наказал школьника", в то время, как известно, что директор - женщина).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> старая норма начинает резать слух ("Директор наказал школьника", в то время, как известно, что директор - женщина)


Грамматически правильная конструкция слуха резать не может. Возможно, чтобы сказать _Врач вышел, _когда известно, что это женщина, нужно произвести над собой некоторое усилие, но звучать это всё равно будет лучше, чем _Врач вышла_. По крайней мере, до тех пор, пока грамматика языка кардинально не изменится.


----------



## Eirwyn

GCRaistlin said:


> Грамматически правильная конструкция слуха резать не может.


Может. Меня вот, например, раздражает злоупотребление генитивом при отрицании, краткие прилагательные и прочие барско-салонные элементы грамматики, но это же не делает процитированное выше предложение неправильным.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> У языка есть ещё одно свойство - логичность.


Боюсь, языки с бытовой точки зрения совершенно нелогичны, в некоторых отношениях - универсально (взять хотя бы асимметрию между семантическими и синтаксическими связями сирконстантов в предложении; примечательно, что "более логичный" синтаксис в этом отношении привел бы либо к диким ограничениям на семантику высказывания, либо вообще к невозможности представить высказывание как древовидную структуру, что, по-видимому, критично для парсинга высказываний).


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Eirwyn*, давайте для полноты аналогии так: творительный вместо генитива устроит больше при отрицании?

*Awwal12*, при чем тут бытовая точка зрения? Родной язык осваивается подсознательно и именно благодаря логичности своей внутренней структуры. По поводу остальной части вашего высказывания не могу ничего сказать, ибо без примеров не могу ее понять.


----------



## Awwal12

Maroseika said:


> Несклонение Тэтчер, если это женщина, именно смысловое, а не грамматическое.


Не могу согласиться: женская фамилия "Тэтчер" демонстрирует все синтаксические (пусть и не морфологические) признаки имени женского рода. Апелляция к морфологии здесь будет довольно неубедительна, т.к. несмотря на явную связь рода с морфологией в русском (в частности, влекущую за собой несклонение пресловутой "Тэтчер"), род совершенно явным образом морфологией не предопределяется.

Проблема со словами типа "врач" и пр. в том и состоит, что они в применении к лицам женского пола дают синтаксически противоречивую информацию о своей родовой принадлежности; если они и согласуются с определениями ж.р., то только в именительном падеже, а в косвенных падежах возможно только согласование в м.р. Но, так или иначе, это языковой факт, который можно только констатировать. По сути это логическое последствие использования общих, морфологически немодифицированных терминов м.р. в отношении женщин; пределом было бы пополнение соответствующими терминами группы имён общего рода, но языковая система застряла в промежуточном положении. Любопытно, что польская грамматика независимо отреагировала идентичным образом (Гугл выдает огромное множество страниц по запросу "nasza adwokat", но ни одной по запросу "do naszej adwokata").


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> *Awwal12*, при чем тут бытовая точка зрения? Родной язык осваивается подсознательно и именно благодаря логичности своей внутренней структуры.


Любые языки при общении осваиваются подсознательно. Но при этом синхронно нет абсолютно ничего логичного (вообще ни в каком смысле) в формах вида "две старшие (им.п. мн.ч.) сестры (род.п. ед.ч.)", например, - такие вещи просто усваиваются как синтагмы. А если вы хотите полностью логичный (в вашем представлении, по крайней мере) язык, то надо оставить в покое русский и переходить, например, на эсперанто, ну или придумать свой собственный ауксланг.


----------



## Eirwyn

GCRaistlin said:


> *Eirwyn*, давайте для полноты аналогии так: творительный вместо генитива устроит больше при отрицании?


Зависит от того, насколько часто я буду слышать подобные конструкции в речи окружающих меня людей. Если они распространятся повсеместно (что, конечно, маловероятно, но тем не менее), то, вероятнее всего, я и сам со временем невольно начну их употреблять.


----------



## Eirwyn

Awwal12 said:


> Любопытно, что польская грамматика независимо отреагировала идентичным образом (Гугл выдает огромное множество страниц по запросу "nasza adwokat", но ни одной по запросу "do naszej adwokata").


Не совсем идентичным. Вы забыли погуглить "do naszej adwokat":



> Zadzwoniłem do naszej adwokat, ale była na rozprawie i oddzwoniła dopiero po dwóch godzinach.





> a On zamiast w Gliwicach jest ponad 200 km od Gliwic i jeszcze musi pojechać do naszej adwokat, która od 9 dni nie daje znaku


----------



## Awwal12

Eirwyn said:


> Не совсем идентичным. Вы забыли погуглить "do naszej adwokat"


4 адекватных примера на весь Гугл. Мягко говоря, негусто.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> нет абсолютно ничего логичного (вообще ни в каком смысле) в формах вида "две старшие (им.п. мн.ч.) сестры (род.п. ед.ч.)", например, - такие вещи просто усваиваются как синтагмы.


Логично здесь то, что таким же образом формируются другие подобные конструкции с существительными женского рода, обозначающими нечто одушевлённое. И наоборот: если существительное обозначает неодушевлённый предмет, конструкция будет иная.
В случае же с _врачом_ и _депутатом_ логически прицепиться решительно не к чему: при принятии посылки о "смысловом согласовании" вы неизбежно оказываетесь в тупике при выборе рода при согласовании прилагательного в косвенном падеже. Что явным образом намекает на искусственность и чужеродность этой "нормы".

*Eirwyn*, я понимаю вашу мысль: ведь мы осваиваем же иностранные языки, которые изначально нам кажутся не меньшей тарабарщиной, чем _не вижу мамой. _Но это иллюзия: они-то только _кажутся_ ею, в то время как внутри полностью логичны и потому в принципе осваиваемы, а приведённый пример - если всё остальное в языке останется как было (а наша спорная конструкция вводится как раз при этой посылке) - ею _является._


----------



## Awwal12

Что до злополучных сирконстантов (если говорить о нелогичности всех человеческих языков вообще), то проще всего продемонстрировать это на придаточных обстоятельственных. Синтаксически в предложении "я встал, когда взошло солнце" придаточное присоединено как зависимое к глаголу "встал" через союзное слово "когда". Семантически, однако, вершиной должно было бы быть именно "когда", устанавливающее одновременность двух событий, выраженных в главном и в придаточном, причем событий чисто семантически совершенно равноправных. Можно далее показать, что вообще любой сирконстант содержит определенного рода семантическую вершину (пусть даже морфологически невыраженную). Очевидно, однако, что наличие нескольких не организованных иерархически вершин в высказывании чрезвычайно затрудняло бы его парсинг; столь же убийственным для коммуникации было бы требование иметь не более одного сирконстанта на всё высказывание. Потому по факту имеем что имеем, и слава Богу.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Синтаксически в предложении "я встал, когда взошло солнце" придаточное присоединено как зависимое к глаголу "встал" через союзное слово "когда". Семантически, однако, вершиной должно было бы быть именно "когда", устанавливающее одновременность двух событий, выраженных в главном и в придаточном


Вы уверены, что эти события одновременны? Я бы сказал, что фраза означает: солнце сначала взошло, а уже потом я встал.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Логично здесь то, что таким же образом формируются другие подобные конструкции с существительными женского рода, обозначающими нечто одушевлённое.


Вообще-то здесь нет жесткой связи с одушевленностью - ср. "две высокие сосны" (Бекетова) и "три толстых женщины" (Аксёнов). В выборе между формами им.п. мн.ч. и род.п. мн.ч. одушевленность является только одним из влияющих факторов. При этом, замечу, определение все равно остается рассогласовано в числе с существительным. Нелогично!  Однако же языковой факт.


----------



## Eirwyn

GCRaistlin said:


> *Eirwyn*, я понимаю вашу мысль: ведь мы осваиваем же иностранные языки, которые изначально нам кажутся не меньшей тарабарщиной, чем _не вижу мамой. _Но это иллюзия: они-то только _кажутся_ ею, в то время как внутри полностью логичны и потому в принципе осваиваемы, а приведённый пример - если всё остальное в языке останется как было (а наша спорная конструкция вводится как раз при этой посылке) - ею _является._


Не вижу ничего принципиально противоестественного в согласовании глаголов по полу обозначаемого существительным лица. Это уж точно не более странно, чем идея приписывать неодушевлённым существительным мужской или женский род.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы уверены, что эти события одновременны? Я бы сказал, что фраза означает: солнце сначала взошло, а уже потом я встал.


Главное, что они могут быть одновременны, т.е. заданной семантической структуре соответствует указанная синтаксическая. Но мы развернули тут грандиозный оффтоп, который я рекомендую сворачивать. Нормы и фактический узус из изложенного должны быть понятны, а исправление изъянов русского языка (реальных или мнимых) в задачи данного форума явно не входит.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Вообще-то здесь нет жесткой связи с одушевленностью - ср. "две высокие сосны" (Бекетова) и "три толстых женщины" (Аксёнов). В выборе между формами им.п. мн.ч. и род.п. мн.ч. одушевленность является только одним из влияющих факторов.


Согласен, насчёт одушевлённости погорячился.



Awwal12 said:


> определение все равно остается рассогласовано в числе с существительным. Нелогично!


Это не та нелогичность, которую я имею в виду. Вы, несмотря на неё, с лёгкостью склоняете всю конструкцию. В отличие от.



Eirwyn said:


> Не вижу ничего принципиально противоестественного в согласовании глаголов по полу обозначаемого существительным лица.


Выше я привёл пример принципиальной противоестественности, когда из-за этого согласования в одном предложении получается ерунда.



Eirwyn said:


> Это уж точно не более странно, чем идея приписывать неодушевлённым существительным мужской или женский род.


Вы так говорите, будто наши предки как-то раз собрались и осознанно решили этот вопрос.



Awwal12 said:


> Главное, что они могут быть одновременны


Да в том-то и дело, что нет. Вот одномоментность:
_Я встал, когда солнце всходило._
Уж не знаю, подтверждает это вашу мысль или опровергает.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Да в том-то и дело, что нет. Вот одномоментность:
> _Я встал, когда солнце всходило._


"Всходило" как имперфектив вообще не выражает никакого момента. Высказывание сообщает, что говорящий встал после того, как солнце начало всходить, и до того, как оно всходить закончило (т.е. встал, когда солнце находилось в процессе восхода). Если же мы свернем восход солнца до события, то получим именно то, что получили.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> "Смысловое согласование" используется, когда важен _человек; _когда же речь о _должности_ или _профессии_, используется грамматические согласование, независимо от того, насколько говорящим известен его пол.


Согласен. Но и тут бывают исключения - например, когда _человек _теряет _должность_: 
_В Краснодарском крае уволена врач, отказавшаяся выписывать пациентке рецепт на инсулин _​Думаю, что критерии, которые мы принимаем во внимание, выбирая между мужским и женским родом, многочисленны, в т.ч. могут быть и чисто грамматические (синтаксические) в отдельных случаях.


----------



## Eirwyn

GCRaistlin said:


> Выше я привёл пример принципиальной противоестественности, когда из-за этого согласования в одном предложении получается ерунда.


Не могли бы вы указать, о каком конкретно предложении идёт речь?



GCRaistlin said:


> Вы так говорите, будто наши предки как-то раз собрались и осознанно решили этот вопрос.


А это уже не так принципиально, сознательно его ввели в язык или нет. Если какое-то явление распространяется и воспроизводится новыми поколениями носителей без влияния извне (со стороны образовательной системы, например), значит, ничего концептуально противоестественного в нём нет.

И ведь ещё не факт, что согласование типа «Врач пришла» вошло в язык в результате чьих-то сознательных усилий, а не само по себе.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> встал, когда солнце находилось в процессе восхода


Ну да. А какая ещё одномоментность тут может быть?



Vovan said:


> тут бывают исключения - например, когда _человек _теряет _должность_:


Там другое. Это журналисты боятся, как бы их не обвинили в сексизме или ещё чём подобном. А за коверкание русского языка не увольняют, такие дела.

*Eirwyn*, пост 27.
Я имел в виду, что говорить о естественности или противоестественности приписывания неодушевлённым существительным рода в рамках русского языка - бессмысленно, ибо это приписывание является частью замечательно работающей системы.



Eirwyn said:


> ведь ещё не факт, что согласование типа «Врач пришла» вошло в язык в результате чьих-то сознательных усилий, а не само по себе


Конечно, само по себе - как ответ на потребность, я с этим не спорю. Но это не единственно возможный ответ и уж точно не самый лучший - по причинам, озвученным выше.


----------



## Eirwyn

GCRaistlin said:


> *Eirwyn*, пост 27.





GCRaistlin said:


> Депутат *не показала* результатов, поэтому больше *этого депутата* в Думу не выбрали


Предложение как предложение. Мне такая манера выражаться не особо по душе, и вероятнее всего я бы в этом случае написал что-то вроде «Этот депутат не показал результатов, поэтому больше её в Думу не выбрали», но конкретно в остутствии согласования по роду между двумя простыми предложениями я ничего противоестественного не вижу.


----------

